# Breeding WOE Tumbler to a Roller



## newpigeon2016 (Sep 22, 2016)

Can you breed a WOE Tumbler to a Roller?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you want to do that? Mixing breeds usually doesn't enhance traits. You usually lose traits in the different breeds.


----------



## newpigeon2016 (Sep 22, 2016)

I was asking I bought 6 WOE tumblers the other day, and some has feathers on the legs and some dont. I was just wondering if they are true WOE tumblers or a mix. I dont care either way. I just wanted to have them. I was just wondering in case i raise some and want to sell them i dont want to say they are WOE if they are not. So what I am asking is do all WOE have muffed legs or can some be cleaned legs.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

These are my favourite birds I think WOE tumblers are beautiful. Would love to see pics. I have just been on YouTube looking at them, simply stunning and all have feathered feet in the vids on there. I'm quite jealous, lol.


----------



## newpigeon2016 (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes they are beautiful i will take the pictures later. I was just wondering if WOE had muffed i asked the guy i bought them off of and he said it didnt matter if they were muffed or not. I just dont want to raise and sell them if they are mixed and say they are real WOE.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The standard says they are supposed to have the muffs.

LEGS & MUFFS (4 Points) -- Legs are to be well set, of medium length, and not knocked kneed or bow legged. Muffs should be full and of medium length (approximately 3 to 3 1/2 inches) and in proportion to the body but not too profuse nor form a half circle. Front toes should not be exposed but concealed with short feathering. There should be a definite break between muffs and hocks. 
http://www.nwoetc.com/standard.htm

Maybe you can bring them back. I think I would want to get all my birds from another breeder. If you can't trust this guy I wouldn't buy any there.


----------



## newpigeon2016 (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah i was thinking the same thing. But hey I got 6 of them for 30 dollars so you couldnt be the price.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There may have been a reason for the good deal. You get what you pay for. But if you are raising them to sell, than you can't use them. If you are just keeping them for yourself, then that is different.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

its most likely mix the ones with out muffs as deals like that gives you some mixes in between, just like jay said if you are keeping them for your sake then its not a problem unless and until you try sell them .


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

newpigeon2016 said:


> I was asking I bought 6 WOE tumblers the other day, and some has feathers on the legs and some dont. I was just wondering if they are true WOE tumblers or a mix. I dont care either way. I just wanted to have them. I was just wondering in case i raise some and want to sell them i dont want to say they are WOE if they are not. So what I am asking is do all WOE have muffed legs or can some be cleaned legs.


Those without feathered feet are not Wests. They may be mixed with something or another breed entirely.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird.


----------

